# Anyone Have this Safe? Is it Good?



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone familiar with the safe? Stack On QAS-710 If so, can you offer any opinions on its' quality etc.? Want something safe enough to use to keep my weapon out of harms way of the kids; yet small, portable, and accessible enough to get to quickly when I need it. In addition, I was also looking for a unit whos' button-beeps can be silenced if I so chose as well. I thought this might be ideal? Anyone familiar with or have this unit or any thoughts about it?

Thanks.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp;jsessionid=BDJ0X5PX01LD1LAQBBISCNVMCAEFEIWE?id=0058400229295a&type=product&cmCat=froogle&cm_ven=data_feed&cm_cat=froogle&cm_pla=0340204&cm_ite=0058400229295a&_requestid=3262&_requestid=27

Seems to be the same unit as found here also:

http://www.deansafe.com/stonqahasa.html


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a great price if it comes with everything in the picture. I'll take 5!


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

smile. lol... I know right. Yeah, I thought the price was great too! either price I'd be willing to pay for what seems to be a great little safe. 


seems a good deal to me.

i mean look at the stealthiness of this unit for the price! small and compact; portable; stealth mode for button beeps; its just designed to be the perfect SD weapon storage unit. the lid's even motorized so wonder how quiet and fast that is too. 

seems the only thing missing would be the feature of allowing multiple unlock code storage; so my wife and I could each have our own code; whatever comes more natural to us. i've seen other safes like that. but again whatever, for the price i'd glady sacrifice my wish list for what seems to be a great buy.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

My buddy has one that cost him $100, not sure of the brand, but it has the outline of your hand that rests on buttons for each finger and you pick a code to punch in to open. Not sure how that compared to the keypad, although I hink it would be easier to punch in a code on something you're used to (telephone, ATM, computer keypads, etc) I would propably struggle with the dexterity of my fingers when woken up at night, in a OH SH** situation.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

found this one particular nice customer review:

http://www.factory-express.com/STACKON_QAS710_Security_Plus_Motorized_Drawer_Safe-7406.htm?source=froogle

and here's a link to the site of the company that makes it if anyone's interested.

http://www.stack-on.com/securityplus/personal_and_quick_access_safes/qas-710.html

here's the company instructional for the unit. bout 3-4 pages. interesting:

http://www.stack-on.com/securityplus/instructions/pdf/QAS-710_40032-0708.pdf


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah--- I saw those and I agree. I'd probably be struggle with the dexterity as well and that is definately "not" the time to do so! I'm inclined to believe my wife would feel the same way. Though it is a cool design for a safe used for other applications perhaps.

I feel similar about the BioMetrx Safes; the one's with the "finger print recognition" technology. Cool and quick / but only if it works---- I 'd hate to think of that thing not recognizing my finger print/slide in a time of need. just too scary for me.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

added a link to the Unit "Instructional" above with the other links. apparently the thing takes a 3-digit code.


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Nope*

I am not familar with that particular safe but am not impressed with any under the drawer safe either.

My safes are full size and I can put more into them than just one or two handguns. For about 4 times the price of the one you are looking at, you can buy a full size safe that holds 8-12 long guns, a few handguns and all the paperwork you have.

Then there is the fireproof feature.

That having been said, I am not fond of not having a sidearm immediately available. When I am being woke up from deep sleep is not the time I want to be fooling with opening a safe.

I am also not suggesting someone place a loaded sidearm next to their bed at night either. Too many things might or could happen.

There are other places to put a sidearm during the night other than those mentioned above and still have immediate access to the weapon.

During the day is a different matter.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up a DAC Sportsafe from Wallyworld and it's been a good one sofar. Holds my XD and Sig. I'm sure it could be improved, but it's been reliable. 4-button code and key entry. Interior light when open. Ok safe I think. Looks like wal-mart doesn't have them but found them at Midway.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=103297


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the input guys...


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good. And for that price get a couple.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

good idea--- think I will get a couple.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't like anything with an electric lock. It's just something else to go wrong when you don't have any time for it to go wrong. Murphy's law loves electric locks:smt082


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

agreed but having one similar to this with keyed entry is good when you have kids. I bought a 600 lb frieproof safe and I believe its worth its weight in gold.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

i agree--- everyone has such big concerns about "electric motors/locks" etc. When on most digital keypad electric safes come with a Key for overide as well. So, in effect if you wanted you could bypass the keyless entry altogether and just use the key if you wanted. Yeah, that kind of defeats the purpose of buying a "keyless entry" safe; the point being however, is that in effect you have double safety from kids and others; with the option to "choose" whichever method you prefer "kelyless" or "keyed". and in the event that the keypad fails there's always the "key".


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

babs said:


> I picked up a DAC Sportsafe from Wallyworld and it's been a good one sofar. Holds my XD and Sig. I'm sure it could be improved, but it's been reliable........


Holds your XD and Sig, huh??........ Isn't that about the perfect 1-2 punch?!!:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

hehe.. no kidding. Two guns, one with insight light, 5 mags.. Ready to rock.

Though I'm lately considering a hide-away safe solution of some kind for general storage, rather than a safe in closet which says "come and confiscate me".


----------

